# Do you plan on getting the nN3ds?



## Keylime (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, do you? If so, why, or why not.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 11, 2015)

I personally do plan on getting it because I still have the original 3DS. I've always wanted an XL but never got one. Now that the New3DS is coming out, I'd rather upgrade fully than to a regular 3DSXL. Do you plan on getting it?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2015)

I kind of want to but financially it makes more sense to wait for the next handheld


----------



## Keylime (Jan 11, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I personally do plan on getting it because I still have the original 3DS. I've always wanted an XL but never got one. Now that the New3DS is coming out, I'd rather upgrade fully than to a regular 3DSXL. Do you plan on getting it?



Probably. I was actually given my current n3ds for no reason last year. I don't think I will get a nn3ds XL because of the hassle with the size, but the nn3ds looks like an option to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I kind of want to but financially it makes more sense to wait for the next handheld



Who knows when the next handheld will be released though, took 3 years for this one.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 11, 2015)

I will. I'm hoping it releases soon, because it looks great.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 11, 2015)

Probably not in the near future. I've only had my 3DS since Christmas of 2013 and I don't see myself needing more processing power/memory for my 3DS any time soon since I much prefer cartridges to digital downloads. By the time I'm ready for a new handheld, I'll probably just hold out for an _all-new_ handheld instead of just an upgrade.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I kind of want to but financially it makes more sense to wait for the next handheld



pretty much this.

I don't think I'll get one, but if there is a bundle with MH4U, then I'll defs consider it.

I just don't see much point really. I mean, yea, there might be some games that are exclusive to it that I want to play, but chances are, I'll probably be able to play them on the next gen console, too. So I can just buy them whenever that is and play them then. They'll probs be cheaper, too.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 12, 2015)

They best announce some more good exclusive nN3DS games if they expect more people to buy them. I mean, Xenoblade is cool, but I couldn't justify buying another system just for that game. Hopefully that press conference coming up will reveal some good new stuff, but until then I don't plan on getting it.

*prays for TWEWY2 in vain*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes but I'm tired of waiting. I need to play xenoblade because my wii is dead


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 12, 2015)

As far as i know the new 3ds is only gonna add a new camera angle. I'm sorry but i do not think that's worth me throwing 200 bucks more at nintendo. WHy spend 200 bucks on a machine when I have one that plays the games it will and is pretty much the same? If it was a new system,, maybe... but no. I kkind of think it's pointless too.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 12, 2015)

katronsensei said:


> As far as i know the new 3ds is only gonna add a new camera angle.


+ Full amiibo support
+ Inclusion of all Circle Pad Pro features
+ Double the CPU and GPU power
+ Customization (standard N3DS only)
+ Improved services (like being able to play Flash videos in the web browser)
+ Wireless transfer of files between 3DS and PC


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm gonna wait till they release more games for it. Can't afford to buy a new console right now OTL


----------



## Mariah (Jan 12, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I personally do plan on getting it because I still have the original 3DS. I've always wanted an XL but never got one. Now that the New3DS is coming out, I'd rather upgrade fully than to a regular 3DSXL.



Exactly my situation, but I'll be getting the New 3DS and not the New 3DSXL because of the faceplates. Maybe I'll get a New 3DSXL eventually. Who knows.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 12, 2015)

Probably not, unless there's exclusives for it that I'm interested in.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

If they release exclusives for it that I'm interested in then I probably will. At the moment I'm happy with my XL.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not going to get it any time soon. I might if they reveal exclusive games for it that I really want to play (and don't want to wait for the next gen, whenever that is). Otherwise, I don't really the see the point because the games I currently play or want to play are compatible with the regular 3DS and I don't need the extra features.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 12, 2015)

I will probably get it because I have very little self control when it comes to Nintendo stuff. Hoping it comes out around the time I get my taxes back


----------



## Tao (Jan 12, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> + Full amiibo support
> + Inclusion of all Circle Pad Pro features
> + Double the CPU and GPU power
> + Customization (standard N3DS only)
> ...



This is all very circumstantial to what people might want. Personally, the only thing there that interests me is the circle pad and possibly the extra power but honestly, I can live without both.



I'll buy one if I have 'spare money' on release (doubtful).

Otherwise I don't see the point since as of now, Xenoblade is the only exclusive and all it really does with other games is add camera support and faster loading times and to be honest, the games are more than playable without the camera and the only game I've come across where large loading times bothers me is Smash.

Whoo...Where do I throw my money?


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 12, 2015)

Does anyone know how much it is expected to cost? I bought the ACNL special edition XL in addition to a regular 3DS so I'll probably hold off c:


----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't plan on it because my 3DS is in perfectly good shape and the two seem pretty similar to me.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 12, 2015)

Probably not. Unless every single game they release is for the new one and they've got Pokemon, AC, etc. on it as exclusives, then I'll consider it. But I just got the Smash XL and I love it, so I can go without one.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> This is all very circumstantial to what people might want. Personally, the only thing there that interests me is the circle pad and possibly the extra power but honestly, I can live without both.


They said that as far as they knew, the only new thing about the New 3DS was "a new camera angle" (which I assume means the increased viewing angles). I just added all that to inform them of what else has been improved. Whether or not that sells the system for them or other people is not my business.



snapdragon said:


> Does anyone know how much it is expected to cost? I bought the ACNL special edition XL in addition to a regular 3DS so I'll probably hold off c:


Based on the Japanese price, as well as the price for the Ambassador edition currently being offered to select people in the UK, it's safe to assume that it'll cost about as much as the systems currently available cost now at most places (some have deals so I wouldn't really count those). That's been the speculation since the prices were announced for Japan, it's pretty much near confirmed now.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 12, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yes but I'm tired of waiting. I need to play xenoblade because my wii is dead


I do not own that game, but I bet owners of the Nintendo Wii Xenoblade would be happy if it was possible for them to transfer their Nintendo Wii data to the New Nintendo 3DS and just continue where they left off.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 12, 2015)

I think I will... My xl is pretty battered and this one seems cool ( if it's the one with the faceplates)
I like the idea of customisation and the ad was just too cute!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9vSsGgKX-Gg


----------



## a potato (Jan 12, 2015)

I might. I've had my 3DS since it came out (It's an original one) and it's starting to get a little wonky. I also just wanna play Xenoblade :U


----------



## CCwolsey (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll get it sooner or later. I just got my 3DS last March so I really haven't had it that long, I'm not in any hurry to upgrade. I do like the look of the new 3-D effect though, how you no longer need to find the "sweet spot" for the 3d effect.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 12, 2015)

a potato said:


> I might. I've had my 3DS since it came out (It's an original one) and it's starting to get a little wonky.



This. My daughter occasionally plays games on my 3DS (she just turned 4) so it was dropped on the ground more than once (she managed to break my original DS into pieces too)

I have my 2DS as well, but I don't like to travel with it quite as much, mostly because of the size, and the fact that the screens get scratched easily.

And I love the look of the new 3DS


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not really sure, I have a few reasons why I want to...

-My circle pad is damaged.
-Majora's Mask 3D Bundle was rumored
-AMIIBO

Plus it's not glossy, so I think I might get it x:


----------



## Joy (Jan 12, 2015)

Meh not sure.
My current 3DS serves me well I don't really have any reason to buy a new one.

Depends tho... depends.
 hope they come out with some better colors this time though.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 12, 2015)

YOU CAN PREORDER IT STARTING ON FRIDAY!! (at Game Stop) (NA/US)

WOOT-WOOT!!


----------



## RayOfHope (Jan 12, 2015)

...


----------



## JCnator (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll be definitely getting either the standard New 3DS or its XL variant, but it isn't high priority for me. Even if I currently own a Japanese New 3DS and enjoyed it a lot, the improvements to these hardwares aren't enough to warrant an instant purchase, especially considering that there aren't many New 3DS exclusive games being prepared as of now.

At best, I'd get one of these guys during the next Christmas or whenever I get to trade my current 3DS XL for it in a store with a reasonable price.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 12, 2015)

From what I just read on Gamnesia, Gamestop is listing a release date of February 13th for the new 3DS. Whether or not this will end up being the actual release date remains to be seen. Considering all but one 3DS XL on EB Games (Canada) are sold out, a February release would make sense.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2015)

I want it because better battery. But for now, I'm just going to wait because of funds.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 12, 2015)

I have one XP (Australia)


----------



## Flop (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes, I will.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2015)

Already have it LOL.

Got it last month from Japan.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not sure what the major upgrades are besides more stable 3D functionality. I'm blind in one eye, so I can't see 3D graphics anyway. If that's the main selling point, I'll stick with my regular 3DS XL.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 13, 2015)

I probably will... It's probably going to be like $200 though. If I do get one should I get the XL or no?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 13, 2015)

yes, my current 3ds is in horrible shape right now, and I'm all in for better 3d and more buttons~


----------



## Cou (Jan 13, 2015)

i was but then i saw it amd some comparisons with 3ds and it didn't really appeal to me so unless there's some stuff that i really want that's only for there, ill think about it


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably.

I mean, why not, better processor and everything.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably not. Tempting but can't give up my beloved Zelda 3DS and I really don't need two. 

If they came out with a Majora's Mask bundle or something I may be persuaded.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 13, 2015)

I will be as I stupidly got an Original 3DS and have been wanting an XL since. I will be getting the New 3DS XL, but only if it comes either in white or a Majora's Mask 3D special edition. I am still pretty bitter at Nintendo of America for never releasing the beautiful original white 3DS here in the states...


----------



## Megan. (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah, I'm perfectly happy with my 3DS XL.


----------



## Keylime (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow I'm really glad this thread got so popular


----------



## CR33P (Jan 13, 2015)

i want to but my 3ds is fairly new, and my parents probably won't approve of me getting another 3ds right after


----------



## biker (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope because I already have a 3DS and I see no point in spending money with the "exactly" same thing, only for an exclusive game that I don't care about.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 14, 2015)

So, the North America's Nintendo Direct has only announced the XL variation of New 3DS XL. NOA really likes to assume that we all have large hands.

Also, no AC adapter this time around. Okay for those who already have them, but the true newcomers will have to spend more money for that.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 14, 2015)

No now that I saw that NA gets the crappy xl


----------



## Saylor (Jan 14, 2015)

Maybe; I wasn't planning on it before but now I'm tempted cause I really want the Majora's Mask one.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2015)

god ****ing dammit i don't need this in my life

majora's mask


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't like the majora's mask design. >< At all..


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I don't like the majora's mask design. >< At all..



Stop ignoring my PMs and VMs Daniel.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not planning on it, considering I rarely play the one I have now.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

I plan on getting the nN3ds xl because I've currently got the first one and it's so old and my r button barely works now. I got it in like 2011/2012 so it's time for an upgrade.
plus it seems that whenever i play my ds, i get a headache from it.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't plan on it, my main 3DS is still in great condition and my Yoshi 3DS isn't that old and is hardly played on. If I got a N3DS it would probably be a Japanese version.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

I was thinking about it but according to the Direct NA is only getting the XL version so nope. Unless they eventually bring the regular one and it gets some exclusive games I'm actually interested in I won't be upgrading. Woulda got my brother the Majora's Mask one tho (or tried to, it looks like it's gonna be a melee to get that one lol) if we hadn't already got him an XL less than a month ago.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2015)

Not getting one anymore now that the only one for North America is the XL.


----------



## Locket (Jan 14, 2015)

I CAN'T get it.  My parents said my 3DS XL was the LAST ONE.


----------



## Mayor Anthony (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm a bit upset that North America is getting the XL version, but oh well.  I might consider buying it if the new 3DS line-up is good.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been planning on it since I first found out about it. The speed tests alone are very promising. I'll eventually end up selling my normal one, too.


----------



## Improv (Jan 14, 2015)

nope! i would have considered the regular new 3DS, but i don't want another XL.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 14, 2015)

no cuz they aren't releasing the regular one


----------



## Solar (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, I have the Majora's Mask LE pre-ordered from Best Buy!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 15, 2015)

My friend talked me into it (more like forcefully made me lose hope of NA getting the regular edition) so he convinced me to preorder the MM limited edition. Though I'm not sure yet if I'm actually a fan of the color yet. Some photos made it look very nice while the Nintendo direct made it look more like poop yellow


----------



## Keylime (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree with all you of that are a bit sad NA isn't getting the smaller one. Personally, I'm pretty upset about it and this will probably keep me from buying a new 3ds for... a while. Probably like until June or until they release a really good exclusive line up.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 15, 2015)

Nah. My regular 3DS is still working fine and that's good enough for me.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 16, 2015)

Gonna ask for it for my b-day and sell my current 3DS.


----------

